# Franch/Italian: Parvenir



## Lamageleo

Buongiorno ,
 ho bisogno di un aiuto.
Comment peut on traduire : PARVENIR (je vous fais parvenir) en ITALIEN!
Mille Grazie,
Léonore


----------



## TimLA

Spedire
Mandare
Inviare

Ti spedisco una lettera.
Ti spediró una lettera.
Ti invio una lettera.
Ti invieró una lettera.


----------



## Lamageleo

ok merci!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mando si puo dire anche?


----------



## Mickele

Lamageleo said:


> ok merci!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> mando si puo dire anche?



Certo che sì.

Ti mando una lettera.
Ti manderó una lettera.


----------



## TimLA

QUA c'è un thread interessante.


----------



## Lamageleo

grazie! sei gentile !
ciao


----------

